# bin anfänger...wie kann ich ein bild auseinander schneiden???



## j01nt (29. November 2001)

ich habe eine frage:
ich habe ein layout für die navigationsleiste meiner homepage gemacht...
wie kann ich nun dieses bild in mehrere einzelne schneiden, damit ich sie später vernünftig positionieren kann???


----------



## drash (29. November 2001)

....für etwas haben wir eine suchfunktion, diese frage wurde schon etwa 10 mal gestellt.


.....ich sage dir mal das eine, probiere es mit dem slice-tool


----------



## Cruseman (30. November 2001)

yo in image ready. mit dem slice tool


----------



## Sovok (30. November 2001)

ham wir davon noch kein tut?
soll ich kurz eins schreiben?


----------



## FilouX (30. November 2001)

Schau mal hier: http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?...id=16253&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending


----------



## j01nt (30. November 2001)

*krazzz... *

vielen dank leutz...es funzt jetzt... =)
 ;-) 
gut, dass es dieses forum gibt


----------

